# T-Drop Hair Jigs



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Traded for some various teardrop jigs in 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 sizes. Got a few tied and painted - used a lot of glitter and mica powder in my paint mixes. Most are bucktail and craftfur but the one on the right has a chartreuse rabbit zonker. The rabbit has a ton of action!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, those look great. Are you gonna make a few to sell, if so, let me know, again, great job, Mike


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work on your jigs.Great colors.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice workmanship.


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

What kind of paint do you use?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

FISHIN 2 - Never have sold my jigs but have traded/bartered and given away a lot. You can't be too far south of me - if we get out and fish sometime i'd be happy to give you some. You have any ice to walk on right now?

larry2473 - It is all powder paint including, the eyes. Most are mixtures of color, craft glitter, mica powder and clear powder, then brushed tapped on to create the 2-tone effect.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

All we have here is bad ice, res. has alot of wet edges, enough to keep me off. I live in Bucyrus, walleye on the lake alot, can't wait till she thaws out if ice isn't gonna cooperate. Might get with ya someplace this year, keep up the good work, Mike


----------

